# Remote Receiver Cover



## Deron (Oct 13, 2010)

Just had the gas line run and put our gas log set in our upstairs fireplace.

Were kind of puzzled by the plastic remote receiver thinking it will melt inside the fireplace.

How well will this cover http://www.efireplacestore.com/cui-rrce.html?productid=cui-rrce&channelid=FROOG
protect it?


----------



## Deron (Oct 13, 2010)

Here are some photos to illustrate.

The installer left it like this.







The wiring leading from the remote receiver to the unit.






My idea is to conceal the receiver behind the old fan grill (which does not work) extend the wiring
from the receiver and have the power cord come out the opposite side of the grill at the bottom right.






Apparently the only other option is to remove our glass doors which I would prefer not to do.

Any thoughts, ideas/suggestions?


----------



## Deron (Oct 13, 2010)

Here's a PhotoShop of my idea.  It should be fairly easy to conceal the wiring as opposed to 
having the receiver sitting on the hearth.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 13, 2010)

The cover should work fine. Generally there's an air space 
between the cover & the receiver that will allow the heat to 
dissipate, before it affects the batteries.
You shouldn't build up a lot of heat in there anyway, 
because you HAVE to burn with the doors open, 
UNLESS you paid big bucks for pyro-ceram
in lieu of tempered glass...


----------



## Deron (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm thinking the cover is not going to be an option since I can't route the 12 V power cord without drilling a huge hole.  I wish it was
battery instead of AC.

I neglected to mention that my glass doors are mortared in all the way around so I can't move them, that's where I got the idea based on
my photoshop of drilling a small hole where I could pass the red wires from the unit to the receiver and then tuck it away out of site in the 
old heatilator exhaust vent.  

Is the wiring used just standard wiring or is it specially rated for this particualr application?   I assume I can bury the wiring on the fireplace 
floor with lava rock to hide it?


----------



## jbcat (Oct 13, 2010)

Is your gas log set milivolt controlled?? If so, get a new remote that runs on batteries and just tuck it in the box next to the valving. Just dont run the set with the doors closed or else the damage to the remote system will be the least of your problems.


----------



## jtp10181 (Oct 14, 2010)

Those remotes are not rated to be inside of the firebox with a gas log. No matter where you put it, if unprotected, it will malfunction.

What kind of remote is that? It looks like a fancy remote with a touch screen. Does it have a thermostat on it? Thermostatic remotes are not allowed on gas logs, because they are not heating appliances.

Make sure your damper is locked in an open position suffient enough to run the log set at all times.

Make sure you always run the logs with the doors fully open.

Those skytech remote receivers do come in battery operated models.

All the wires are just standard stuff. You could cut the red wires , feed through a hole, and splice inside the fan grille. Also, that fan should be running off 110V fed from a switch someaplce. You could cut the fan wires off, add an outlet in there and plug the remote in right behind the grille. Just make sure you disconnect the fan on the other side also.


----------



## Deron (Oct 15, 2010)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> Those remotes are not rated to be inside of the firebox with a gas log. No matter where you put it, if unprotected, it will malfunction.
> 
> What kind of remote is that? It looks like a fancy remote with a touch screen. Does it have a thermostat on it? Thermostatic remotes are not allowed on gas logs, because they are not heating appliances.
> 
> ...



Skytech is telling me it will work with my Monessen gas log remote receiver.

The logset is rated for vented and ventless operation so why would I want to lock my damper open when I can
open and close it myself just like a wood burner?


----------



## jtp10181 (Oct 15, 2010)

Just because it works doesn't mean its legal.

Anyway, I did not know it was a vent-free (aka lung-vented) gas log.

If it is rated as a heating appliance then a thermostatic remote is fine.

You can forget the comment about the damper lock, that only applies to vented gas logs.

Definitely do not put that receiver in the firebox at all if you will use it with the damper shut, it will melt or malfunction for sure due to all the heat.


----------



## jbcat (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry JTP but I have to disagree with you. The reciever boxes can be put in the fire box as long as it is protected from the radiant heat. That can be done with a cover, an old fake log, or I have even tucked it by the valving as long as its protected from the radiant heat. Even a VF log sets will not heat up the whole fire box as long as it is set up properly (no doors ect). The valve controls all have plastic knobs and handles and the only time I have seen those melt is when a customer changed the log pattern on me after I left. When he did that, the valve was exposed to alot of radiant heat. JB


----------



## jtp10181 (Oct 16, 2010)

The plastic might not melt, but the heat makes the remote malfunction. Either it runs for a while then shuts off, or it runs for a while and wont shut off. The logs we use that can have those remotes specifically say in the manual not to put the receivers in the firebox.


----------



## Deron (Oct 29, 2010)

Update

I went ahead and drilled the hole for the remote receiver wiring...it turned out pretty much like my photoshop prototype.

The wiring runs across the bottom to the hole and out to the hearth and tucked away in an inoperative fan grill outside.
I extended the wiring with butt connections and further overlapped that with electric tape.

My idea is to find a thin flat rock, maybe like a piece of slate and lay it on top of the wiring to protect it from heat and then
cover the area up with more decorative lava rock, as well as for aesthetics.

Here's the photos:


----------

